# Question for all you airsofters.



## cameron_highlander (24 Oct 2005)

http://www.pbase.com/cdn_airsoft_regiment/profile

So I came across this website seeing as it was posted somewhere else on this site and it got me wondering...WTF?

This isn't an airsoft bashing fest or anything, but I'm wondering, why on earth would you do this thing? I'm looking at some of the gear these...kids are wearing and what they're carrying and thats some pricy stuff. Who pays that much to run around in the woods playing what they think is 'soldier'? For that kind of money you could buy a real firearm and do real shooting. Or better yet, join the CF and get paid to do that kind of stuff. I'm just curious, what is the attraction to basically be a poser and do it openly? 

I can understand paintball, all you need is a little CO2 gun and some old jeans and t-shirt. And plus with paintball, you can tell who gets hit. But this airsoft thing, if I saw you guys in the woods I'd have thought JTF2 ran into town until I realised most of the players were under 18 or something out of a Mad Max movie. 

I just can't understand the attraction of spending all that money to try to mimic what you saw in Blackhawk Down or something. Anyone able to shed some light on this for me?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Oct 2005)

Why don't you just email one of them and ask?  Or post at one of their forums?  I mean, if you really can't surmise on your own that they do it for the same reasons anyone embarks on a costly hobby.  I can't figure out downhill skiiling myself, but doesn't stop millions of people around the world from doing it.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Oct 2005)

Some people like the "special forces" look so they try to emulate it, an they have the money for it. Also, majority of airsoft players are 18+, some fields allow younger people to play, but they need to have parental consent, etc. Theres also a fair bit of airsofters who are ex/current military and police.


If you have any other questions on airsoft you can PM me, or check out www.airsoftcanada.com


----------



## Weiner (24 Oct 2005)

All I know about airsoft is that I got two cheap pistols on ebay for $20 and they are good for when you're bored and want to have an in-apartment gunfight with your girlfriend.  I then got really serious and dropped another $20 for two AK-366 ones (I'm not even sure if that is a model of a real gun, but kind of looks like an M-16)  These ones are also good for apartment battles and they sting a little more and make for a few good drinking games.

But on the kind of serious side, they would be fun if you had a better one that actually aim well (mine don't) and they wouldn't be much different than playing paintball except you don't have to ruin clothes or damage property.  Just another option for getting some good old fashioned gun fights in without fatalities.  :threat:


----------



## D-n-A (24 Oct 2005)

Weiner, you most likely don't have airsoft guns, but softair ones. Also, I hope you an your friends wear some short of eyeprotection in your "apartment" battles, would really suck to lose an eye.


----------



## Weiner (24 Oct 2005)

Yeah, I suppose they aren't really airsoft ones, the only similarity is that they take the same sort of bbs.  One of the pistols only lasted about 100 or so shots and from what I can see of the real airsoft ones, they seem to be actually built well.  My 'assult rifles' were actually called 'peashooters' if I can remember correctly.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Oct 2005)

Yea, airsoft guns are built really well, most of them have all full metal parts(except for the parts that are plastic on the real weapon like handguards, etc).

The BBs they shoot are 6mm, an come in different weights


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Oct 2005)

Gee... a Captain on the C9, I guess officers have more fun in airsoft.


----------



## shaboing (26 Oct 2005)

i have an airsoft gun, i'm not hardcore with it or anything, but its just something i go do like paintball, and you can tell when people get hit cause it leaves marks similar to simunition on the skin, you hear them say "ow" lol the " " is cause its usually swearing and not actually the word ow. i shot a buddy of mine after course this summer in the back from 20 feet, and it hit about 2 inches from a mark he had left over from simunition 2 weeks earlier and you could hardly tell the difference other then the fact that sim rounds are 9 mm and airsoft is 6.


----------



## Canadian Psyco (26 Oct 2005)

Ok, I am an Airsofter, and play regualarily. first of all, 90% of all real airsoft players are over 18, and the ones under 18, are like me either very mature, or don't play real airsoft, they play with crossman stuff, thats cheap. we like the sport because its much more realistic then paintball. lots of us aren't in the CF, or can't because of other commitments or stuff. And most of the time in the CF you are patroling, not in skirmishes and shooting actual people, which makes Airsoft fun because you do that stuff, and don't have to suffer the after affects, such as death. Its a really fun game for those who don't play Paintball because its to "immature" and mainly just shoot and skoot. whereas Airsoft you need to have tactics, and have simulations close to real war. Yes it may be an expensive sport, thats why most people who play real Airsoft are over 18, and those under 18 have jobs, or rich parents.


----------



## condor888000 (26 Oct 2005)

Well thats interesting. I know one of those guys. And he happens to be a reservist.


----------



## OLD F of S (7 Feb 2006)

OK I am an oldtimer is this airsoft the same as when I played cowboys and Indians with my daisy BB gun



             Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2006)

OLD F of S said:
			
		

> OK I am an oldtimer is this airsoft the same as when I played cowboys and Indians with my daisy BB gun
> 
> 
> 
> Regards OLD F of S



It certainly looks/sounds like it but it costs a lot more and I bet they didn't have as much fun as we did back then ;D


----------



## GO!!! (7 Feb 2006)

"Canadian Airsoft Regiment"?

RSM Reccegod?

The GO SHOW will find years of work with these ones....


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Feb 2006)

"Here is a picture of Capt. Sonic in his Class - A uniform. 
He is wearing a patrol cap with regulation insignias, Mk. 4 tunic, 
black t-shirt, bloused pants, and desert boots"


 :rofl:

At least they will have good futures modeling stuff for the GAP  ;D

P.S How does an airsoft m203 work? Does it shoot a golf ball or something?  ???


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Feb 2006)

ShawnSmith said:
			
		

> ...P.S How does an airsoft m203 work? Does it shoot a golf ball or something?  ???


The airsoft "shotguns" and "m203" type of guns usually have 3 barrles in them, and they shoot 3 rounds at a time.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (8 Feb 2006)

I've played Airsoft once...really enjoyed it. I would not spend the money for all that stuff, but it is fun to do if you are just bored and have a group of guys that want to have fun. Just have to let go and have alittle fun ....even if your all grown up!!!! ;D ...but Im with you about the waste of money....


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Feb 2006)

And to think I used to make fun of the Michigan Millitia as being a bunch of wanna-be's......

At least they used real guns......

These guys have to be a saddest bunch of posers ive ever seen.... 

Ive heard of getting into something, but i think these guys carry it just a little too far.... I mean come on.... a Rank Struckture? established uniforms and such?  I mean Yikes... and they all travel everywhere in uniform? they must get some weird looks thats for sure..


though at least they arnt using CADPAT as their primary uniform.... 

Regards 
     Josh


----------



## patt (8 Feb 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> And to think I used to make fun of the Michigan Millitia as being a bunch of wanna-be's......
> 
> At least they used real guns......
> 
> ...



actually some of them do have CADPAT as a primary uniform....


----------



## Bobbyoreo (8 Feb 2006)

OHh OHH I already have the uniform and these cool new balistic glasses....ohh can I play!!!

Yea I can see a few guys once and awhile going out to play...but to get all the gear and pay those prices..just for something you do for fun, seem really dumb. Then again if it keeps them outside and runnign around...and not on the PC or infront of the TV... then hey let them play!!! :warstory:


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2006)

Careful guys go read those profiles. Based on ther medals and wings they're sporting they are real hard core BTDTs.  :

I wonder if they wear their ribbons on the special fleece "walking out dress" that their dress regs authorize for trips to mickey Ds?


----------



## purple peguin (8 Feb 2006)

These guys are serious joke, I think they skip there shaves to make them look more bad ass : WATCH OUT! they have the whole NATO fleet including truck to back them up lmao


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2006)

Anybody else think there is a connection between Capt Sonic and RSM Reccegoof and these guys? 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39228/post-329031.html#msg329031


----------



## condor888000 (8 Feb 2006)

I might....if I could see the link.


----------



## MikeL (8 Feb 2006)

These guys are a bit to into it, especially having a PR uniform  : an giving themselves medals. I hope the guy who has airborne wings actually earned them; I know some guys wear them after going sky diving. Some of these guys are better equipped than most soldiers.

Most airsofters aren't like this though. There is quite a few guys/girls that play who are Reserve/Reg Force here in Canada an in the US. 

Danjanou, I clicked the link an got this
An Error Has Occurred! 
The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2006)

OOPS sorry guys try this.
 :-[

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7521044027821122670&q=Fear+of+Girl


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Feb 2006)

How does that Jack Johnson song go? If you aien't hurting nobody you're not bothering me?

There is always a pecking order. Reg force talks shit about reserves, reserves talk shit about cadets, cadets and reserves talk shit about civilians 'playing army'.

I remember when 'Tacsit' was talking his shit. Super poser wannabe me and a lot of us were out for blood. A reg force recce platoon warrant career soldier basically said *put your guns away boys*, who gives a fuck -  and it made a lot of sense. Why does it bug you?

So these guys are playing soldier and giving themselves medals and pats on the backs and awards, who cares.
If you're worried that it's somehow taking away the prestiege of your job then maybe you need to do some thinking.

Making ones self feel better by putting down someone else is a huge issue in the CF (When it comes to regs vs reserves and trade vs trade).

If these guys are having fun pretending then good, mockey is the highest form of flattery.


----------



## Douke (8 Feb 2006)

Airsoft is actually a real load of fun, and I enjoy alot playing it once in a while, granted I haven't bought anything for it, borrowing a gun from a friend and erm, maybe using some military equipment. 

I will admit these kids take it way too far though, ranks are not supposed to be fun, they are a necessity... And the cash they invest into that is impressing and topping most regular force soldiers, and not even speaking about poor reservists like me (I almost cried at first when I thought I saw a Crye Precision shirt on one of them).

However, it's an hobby like another, some people collect cars, others play golf, some even pay ridiculously high ammounts of money for hockey cards, and if what they enjoy is enacting a very televised view of armed forces without commiting to national security or the risks such a job brings in your daily routines, it is their thing and we live in a free world (if we aren't then my commitment to this armed force is useless and wasted).

Douke
[Edited some spelling]


----------



## purple peguin (8 Feb 2006)

Its true that some people on this forum are just trying to start fire, but its not with the intent to put people down. Its these people playing war and using gear that should only be in the hands of real capable people (soldiers and serving men and women). No one is hating anyone just having a lack of respect for these people because they are imposture's to the real deal. That is my opinion!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Feb 2006)

I agree that if these guys want to spend a heap on their wanna be hobby, then feel free.  As long as they aren't coming out and saying they are "as good as the regs" or such nonsense.  Or posting opinions as "experts" as a result of their "field experience".  
However, if they are such tools, perhaps a platoon challenge from a REAL PPCLI company or reserve equivalent would be fun.  You know the wankers would jump at the chance.  Would any one else out here be able to eat that kind of crow if they lost?  

Where this will loose its amusement is when one of these guys heads out (not at Halloween) and starts tooling around town and gets waxed by a police officer that can't tell he is just "having fun".  

Well done to Danjanou for finding that link.  That is an instant classic!


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Feb 2006)

Im with Zipperhead_Cop on that one.

I think the idea of airsoft would be a blast. you get the chance to go out there and re-enact your favorite hollywood war movie action scene. the problem with these kids is that its gone from being a buch of kids/guys having fun enjoying a hobby to, lets start an organized millitia..  I play paintball from time to time, and ive got some old OD combats i throw on when I play. one cause it does look better then ratty clothes, and two. theyre durable, and they were free. when I was younger I used to want to play airsoft too. now that ive got my PAL, id rather shoot the real thing, and invest my paycheck in that hobby. but thats me.. I dont have a problem with Airsofters either. 
except when they A) start thinking theyre the real deal, B) start taking themselves way to seriously (like these guys) or C) like Zipperhead said. start being stupid and walk around with the guns in public... you wanna go out dressed like a GI Joe thats fine... but leave the sidearm at home... remember kids.. you have plastic BB's, the Cops have .40 Calibre JHP. and on a dark night, from 20-30 feet away, Airsoft and the real thing look pretty much the same...

cheers
     Josh

personally I think that the Canadian Airsoft Regiment sounds like it was formed a a bunch of Ex Cadets who aged out and didnt want to accually join the army.


----------



## Taylor187 (8 Feb 2006)

ShawnSmith said:
			
		

> P.S How does an airsoft m203 work? Does it shoot a golf ball or something?  ???



The basic plastic airsoft M203's by Toyko Mauri are three round pumps. Most other m203's use aluminium grenades that can hold anywhere from 24 to 100+ 6mm bb's in it. The grenade uses various types of compressed gas to propell the bb's. (Propane, Duster, ect)

Normally I'd avoid a topic like this like the plauge but since MikeL has come out of the closet I figure I'l stand up and say a word. I'm a casual player and like most people I own a few set of BDU's, and a basic blackhawk rig, nothing more. The sport costs a fair chunk to get into but the reward is a nice escape from the suck factor of real life. Some people use the sport as a way to just escape and forget. Some people go to church and talk with god, some drink heavily, and some play airsoft. Just like any sport or hobby the average 9-5 joe invests in, its just an escape. Some people need to immerse themselves extremely deep into the sport to get the full effect, thus leading to full set of cadpat, rank, nametapes, HSGI Weesatch and what not.

Thats just my out look on the sport. No different from someone who spends a few thousand on a lift kit for his Jeep TJ so he can go wheeling or the fellow who just dropped the money for a new set of goalie pads.

(I will agree that wearing fake badges, medals and insignias is a bit out there, but you could just compared those folks to a weekend hockey warrior who punches out the Ref for a bad call.)



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I agree that if these guys want to spend a heap on their wanna be hobby, then feel free.  As long as they aren't coming out and saying they are "as good as the regs" or such nonsense.  Or posting opinions as "experts" as a result of their "field experience".
> However, if they are such tools, perhaps a platoon challenge from a REAL PPCLI company or reserve equivalent would be fun.  You know the wankers would jump at the chance.  Would any one else out here be able to eat that kind of crow if they lost?
> 
> Where this will loose its amusement is when one of these guys heads out (not at Halloween) and starts tooling around town and gets waxed by a police officer that can't tell he is just "having fun".



I've never heard someone try to gloat that they are on par with any military unit, reg or reserve. Its safe to say if anyone heard that drivel it would result in a verbal assault or two and maybe a boot up the ass or ten. Everyone who is in the sport can only hope that people who ever have the idea to take thier airsoft rifle/pistol into public falls to darwinism before the local authorities notice. The gene pool doesnt need them.

Feel free to send me to the leper colony now.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Feb 2006)

Nah, you sound like you have your head on right.  There is nothing more true than "a fool and his money are easily parted".  Hell, I still collect comic books.  Some people think spending $50,000 on a "bass boat" is a good idea.  I don't fish that much bass, but the ones I have caught didn't seem to care that I was in a canoe or at the edge of a dock.  
Maybe the Airsoft guys should take the initiative and make a challenge to a unit?  Probably a reserve unit would be most receptive.  Maybe you could just act as enemy force for a weekend, although it sounds like with the simulated weapons you have, you would have the Res unit outgunned. (a fake M203??).  Maybe if you set up a weapon exchange for the weekend--one days training everyone used the air guns, the next day everyone straps on the Miles units [crap, do we still use those?].  If nothing else, maybe a few decent guys would be motivated to slide over to the Regs and make a useful contribution.  
Plus, for all you Res units out there:  always be on the lookout for a *RICH* honorary colonel.  And where better to pick one up--highly expensive Army games. (yes, my love is always for sale).


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Feb 2006)

> Its these people playing war and using gear that should only be in the hands of real capable people (soldiers and serving men and women).



If they wanna pay for it then hell it's helping the economy right? They can play with whatever they want. They can even use JTF velcro patches 


I don't see a platoon vs airsofters challange as anything more than fun and some posturing.  Hiding behind a plastic rainbarrel or thin wall works in airsoft but not in real life.
Thats one of the reasons why I've always been a little iffy about using paintball as a training aid. Teaches some bad tactics.  Like hiding behind bushes when using miles gear. Trees stop lasers but won't due shit for bullets.

If a bunch of people wanna pretend they are the real deal then go nuts 
Better to play hero and draw fire in a game of airsoft than in real life right 

If they are going to make ranks for themselves then  big deal. The only way it should really bother a real soldier is if that soldier is insecure about their service.


----------



## ChopperHead (9 Feb 2006)

I never really understood Airsoft. How do you play it out side? you shoot little plastic BBs in the bush, well those arnt going to go very far or actualy hit anything on purpose. Also how do you acutally play like what you yell I got you and the other guy yells no you didnt and then you yell back and forth yes I did, No you didnt, yes I did etc etc untill someone gets tired of yelling and leaves?

In paintball you get a big splat of paint on you so people know they shot you. so in airsoft it's like what your word against his and if the guy you shot feels like leaving or not?? seems kinda dumb to me but hey to each his own I guess. 

But people have said on here I would just rather spend money on a real gun and go hunting or skeet shooting or something.


----------



## DG-41 (9 Feb 2006)

> Thats one of the reasons why I've always been a little iffy about using paintball as a training aid.



Back before I got CFRed, I knew I was going to have to get in shape for BOT/BOAT, and I knew that part of that was going to include running around in the bushes in FFO. So I got this crazy idea that maybe a day of paintball (which I had never done before) might be a way of evaluating my current fitness level. The way I figured, if I could play paintball in FFO with no fitness problems, then I was probably good to go for section attacks and recce. Plus it would highlight any problems with my gear, so I could sort them out before I showed up. And hey - it might be fun to play Rambo for a day.

So I went to a local paintball place and signed up. I wore fully packed webbing (including weights to simulate loaded mags) civvie t-shirt, combat pants, combat boots. I brought the helmet, but it interfered with the paintball goggles/facemask so I tied it to my buttpack.

First thing I learn is that playing lone wolf Rambo gets you killed *really* quickly. The site (which was huge, probably a grid square of light woods) had a wadi cutting it in half, with one "camp" on each side of it. At one point, I snuck along the border of the site, slipped into the wadi, leopard-crawled along the base of it, and when I stuck my head up over the lip to get my bearings - got shot in the throat. I didn't even see it coming - head pops up, WHACK!

Things like that happened over and over. Super Ninja Sniper sneaks his way into awesome position, makes contact with the enemy all by his lonesome, and then dies gloriously in a much shorter timeframe than he expected.

And then as it happens, one of the guys on my team turned out to be an RCR corporal on leave. We hooked up as a fire team, started doing fire and movement together, and from that point on, we were pretty much invincible. Both of us were shocked at just how well covering supressive fire moving in bounds worked (as were our victims!)

It wound up being a real eye opener, and was totally worth it - just not for the reasons I first expected.

You're right that there are tactics that work in paintball that would NOT work in a live fire situation... but there are plenty more tactics that work with blanks and "I shot you first!" that don't work when actual projectiles start flying around. As far as I'm concerned, paintball makes good training. And we'll be doing some Simunition training this spring, and I'm *really* looking forward to that.

DG


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Feb 2006)

We use Symunition too.  That is the best training we do (aside from the critical victim services, and cultural sensitivity, and reviewing internal policies).  The old saying "train as you would fight, and you will fight as you trained" is very relevant.  If you are thinking "he can't get me through this drywall panel" then you may make that dumb assumption in real life when the shit hits.  If you take it seriously, and genuinely think in terms of "I just got killed" you should get some good value out of whatever exercise you are on.  
Anyone ever been to Fort Knox for the armoured simulators?  CATT I think it is called now.  It was easy to think of it as a big video game, until the unit you were in made the big "POP" sound and went all dark.  Then you and your crew got to sit there for a second and think about if a HESH round from T-72 had really just torn through your hull, life would really be sucking about now.  You play the next round a lot smarter.  
Medals seem a bit nebbish...I would hate to see some clown walking around with a Airsoft VC on his jacket, or any other real medal.  I'm sure a bunch of creative individuals that came up with the whole program could come up with authentic looking designs that don't mimic real medals.  Hell, they could even come up with fake war journals so that fellow medal holders could see the illustrious achievements of their simulated brothers in arm.

As long as they don't want to march in a Remembrance Day parade.....


----------



## MikeL (9 Feb 2006)

Having airsofters go against a platoon of Reserves woulden't work out. Where are they gonna get the airsoft guns? Not a lot of people have extras that they can rent out, an kinda expensive for a unit to buy just for a one time thing. But if a unit did buy some airsoft guys, it would probably be an pretty good "weapon" for FIBUA type training.



Airsoft guys do have pretty good range, especially the upgraded ones. As for calling out hits, its on the honor system. But its pretty obvouis to tell when someone is cheating, an if you get caught cheating repeatedly, you aren't gonna be welcome at anymore games.

Some reenacting groups use airsoft for their reenactment events.

Airsofters are not wannabes or anything like that, yea there are some, but thats a small minority. Just something to do for sh*ts 'n giggles on the weekend every once in awhile.


From the looks of that team that was posted, their medals aren't even real, just some work a guy did in MSPaint or whatever. I don't think they actually go get medals made up an pin them on uniforms or whatever.



When I played out in BC, there were quite a few ex/current Reservists an Reg Force guys; 1-2 of them fought in the Medak Pocket aswell.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Feb 2006)

OMG....I just read the org chart, and one of the kids on it is in my regiment  ...did my 3's with me...

He's the guy, that if any of you may recall, lit his pants on fire before and inspection...We called him the "little General". And here he is...

You guys think I should out him? ;


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Feb 2006)

Unless he was posted to the internet against his will....

*OUT THAT SUCKA!!*

BTW, having cruised around the Airsoft site a bit more, I have to admit, they have a better photo gallery than us, at least one part:

http://www.airsoftcanada.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=29

This marketing tangent may have a lot to do with the appeal...


----------



## GO!!! (9 Feb 2006)

Does'nt anyone wonder where all the pyro and smoke comes from?

http://www.pbase.com/edmonton_airsoft/image/30841186

Sure is a good thing that the MPs spend all of their time catching speeders on the base....


----------



## MikeL (9 Feb 2006)

Theres a few companies that make smoke grenades for the civilian market an are sold at surplus stores, etc.

http://www.mts.net/~molly160/smoke1.jpg
http://www.kaboomfireworks.com/noname7.html


----------



## Douke (10 Feb 2006)

100 $ for a box of 10? I hope they don't use em too often... That makes one costy game of airsoft.

Douke


----------



## darmil (10 Feb 2006)

Heres one for the GO!!! show...http://www.members.shaw.ca/infantrysocietyAB/home.htm. :


----------



## chrisf (10 Feb 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> He's the guy, that if any of you may recall, lit his pants on fire before and inspection...We called him the "little General". And here he is...



I don't see him in any of the pictures, but he may just be standing behind somone


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2006)

LMFAO..........

i'm coming to this thread late but WOW !!

canadian airsoft regiment..........unbeleivable


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Feb 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Heres one for the GO!!! show...http://www.members.shaw.ca/infantrysocietyAB/home.htm. :



Looks like the Michigan Militia just opened a canadian chapter...  :

__________________________________________________________________________________

**EDIT**   
WOW!

these guys really are something else... after reading this junk...

check out the physical requirements: 

EVERY MAN SHALL MEET THE REQUIRED STANDARD NO EXCEPTIONS
MEDICAL EXAM TO ENSURE MAN IS FIT FOR TRAINING (RECOMMENDED)

DAY 1 
ISA SELECTION BRIEF, PRELIMINARY INTERVIEW, $20 REGISTRATION FEE
 EACH MAN WILL HAVE A SELECTION NUMBER i.e. 1-50, FIREMANS CARRY 20m
2.4KM RUN (TIMED) SPEED MARCH 5KMS WITH 40LBS PACK (TIMED)
SPECIAL SELECTION TECHNIQUES-CLASSIFIED………DEBREIF

DAY 2 
ENDURANCE MARCH - (TIMED) JOG/SPEED WALK WITH 40LBS PACK CROSS COUNTRY 
APPROXIMATELY 20KMS. 
MENTAL AWARENESS - MEMORIZE GRID REFERENCES, ORAL LONG DIVISION ETC.
ONCE COMPLETED, AIRBORNE PUSH UPS, FLUTTER KICKS ,SPIDER CRAWL, 
BUTT DRAG - FEET INSPECTION AND DEBREIF 
SPECIAL SELECTION TECHNIQUES - CLASSIFIED
  
DAY 3 
SWIM TEST (PASS/FAIL) EQUIPMENT - TOWEL, TRUNKS, $10,
7M TOWER JUMP IN DIVE TANK, TREAD WATER FOR 10MIN, SIMULATED RESCUE OF
DROWNING VICTIM, UNDERWATER SWIM EVALUATION, ON ONE BREATH SWIM AS FAR
AS POSSIBLE ATTEMPT TO REACH 25 METERS.
6 LAPS IN AN OLYMPIC POOL (300M)

COURSE CRITIQUE 

Something tells me the Fat one here wearing the Spray on Neon Green Camo probabbly couldnt pass this test himself...







I have a hard time being afraid of the Ham Ninja's CQC Fighting style here... I think he's played one too many games of Splinter Cell and Metal Gear Solid

I think this would involve a very special episode of the GO Show... featuring his special Guests JTF2 who show these clowns what real special forces are like....

Cheers 
    Josh


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Feb 2006)

lol...Ham Ninja...:

http://www.members.shaw.ca/infantrysocietyAB/isa_basic_quals.htm
Observe as Ham Ninja navigates

Actually, seems to me that these guys are pretty close to, if not, breaking the law as per the CCC:



> Unlawful Drilling
> 
> Orders by Governor in Council
> 70. (1) The Governor in Council may, by proclamation, make orders
> ...



What do ya think?


----------



## foerestedwarrior (10 Feb 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> SPECIAL SELECTION TECHNIQUES - CLASSIFIED



Best part of the whole thing......LOL, loving the bright green combats.....



> USE PISTOL, SHOTGUN OR RIFLE TO ENGAGE MULTIPLE TARGETS OUT TO 300 METERS TACTICALLY



I wish I could engage multiple tagets out to 300m with a pistol.... :threat:



> Anti tracking - learn to make your tracks and traces disappear – classified
> 
> 
> 
> Dog evasion/elimination - learn to evade a tracking dog or kill an attack dog. How this is done is classified.



MAN, these guys are so cool, I wish I could join :warstory:







[/sarcasm]


----------



## foerestedwarrior (10 Feb 2006)

jeese, just read the whole main page on that site.





> Unlike the army we care about our people. You won’t go overseas or win fame and fortune with us, we use pistol, shotgun, rifles and knives not machine guns or explosives the upside is you only have to carry what you want in the field, no peacekeeping for a year at a time away from your family


----------



## Big Foot (10 Feb 2006)

Must... resist... urge... to quit CF and join ISA... What a joke. Honestly...


----------



## patt (10 Feb 2006)

http://www.airsoftcanada.com/showthread.php?t=19212&highlight=army.ca   <---- 6th post down halirus...


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2006)

Xfire said:
			
		

> http://www.airsoftcanada.com/showthread.php?t=19212&highlight=army.ca   <---- 6th post down halirus...



That site has some serious issues  :


----------



## MikeL (10 Feb 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> That site has some serious issues  :



Yea, just cause one person said don't goto army.ca everyone on ASC MUST have issues..  :


----------



## Slim (10 Feb 2006)

OMG

What a useless little clown! (well big clown actually)

Please tell me he's not a member here.

Some people should be banned from accessing computers and the internet.

By the look of him he'd never make it in the real army anyway.

The REASON that they say  "don't go to Army.Ca" is because they all know that they'll get torn apart in one big hurry here...And that makes me happy, if you want the honest truth.

(and after spending some time...wasted...on the airsoft site)

Well that was 5 minutes that I'll never get back...So the majority of members on Army.Ca have never been in? Well come on over to this site then assclownand tell us all how it REALLY is!

What a farce!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Yea, just cause one person said don't goto army.ca everyone on ASC MUST have issues..  :



Listen there Mr sensitive, i browsed through the rest of it..... I dont need a freakin cermon from you


----------



## MikeL (10 Feb 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Listen there Mr sensitive, i browsed through the rest of it..... I dont need a freakin cermon from you



*Sermon

So, its ok for you to say something negative about the website an the people on it, but it's bad for me to try an defend it?

 :crybaby:

Don't base an opinion on the entire site an people on it off some ignorant comments said by  a few members.


----------



## Slim (10 Feb 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> *Sermon
> 
> So, its ok for you to say something negative about the website an the people on it, but it's bad for me to try an defend it?
> 
> ...



When people on this site act out we take care of it...and usually rather fast too.

What about the other site. Can they say the same thing?  We don't tollerate BS being strewn here...Yet you're defending an entire site that seems not only to put up with it but to endorse intentionally misleading the public and other members who frequesnt it.

Pardon us if we get a bit PO'd over it...specially since being a member here you know better yet won't do a thing to correct the problem.


----------



## MikeL (10 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> When people on this site act out we take care of it...and usually rather fast too.
> 
> What about the other site. Can they say the same thing?  We don't tollerate BS being strewn here...Yet you're defending an entire site that seems not only to put up with it but to endorse intentionally misleading the public and other members who frequesnt it.
> 
> Pardon us if we get a bit PO'd over it...specially since being a member here you know better yet won't do a thing to correct the problem.



Yea, there are some people on that site who say complete BS, etc  a lot of them do end up being banned, but not all. I'm not trying to defend those people, just the majority of people on that site who aren't ignorant tools an talk about the CF, or anything else for that matter an have no idea what they are talking about.

I'm not a moderator or anything on that site, not a whole lot I can do to correct the problem posters, its up to the staff on that site to sort out the problems. I can report stuff, but that doesn't mean something will happen.


----------



## Slim (10 Feb 2006)

I have no challenges with airsofters, or paintballers and have plyed both.

My issue stems from members here who are members there and allowing the site to slag us without stepping up to the plate to dispute the bogus claims.


----------



## MikeL (10 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> I have no challenges with airsofters, or paintballers and have plyed both.
> 
> My issue stems from members here who are members there and allowing the site to slag us without stepping up to the plate to dispute the bogus claims.



The site isn't trying to slag army.ca, yea some members of it have said sh*t about this site but they don't speak for the community.

Someone did defend army.ca on that thread an a I reported it, hoping that reply would just be erased, but that didn't work out.


----------



## Yeoman (10 Feb 2006)

I play.
why do I play? because it's fun, and there isn't any of that stupid crap like paintball has it (ever played at a amatuer a level in paintball you'd see the ego's and the bs).
some guys can't go into the army, or again because it's a freek freakin country, opt not to.
yeah the team I play on has rank structure and all that crap. but the team that you guys are showing your interperting that the rest of the airsoft community is like that. that team is just a wee bit right out of it, not welcomed at many things that's for sure.
so you guys tell me what's so wrong with what we do? everyone that plays respects what we're doing, so I don't get that because someone feels like doing something, that you should trounce on them for doing it.
Greg


----------



## Slim (10 Feb 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I play.
> why do I play? because it's fun, and there isn't any of that stupid crap like paintball has it (ever played at a amatuer a level in paintball you'd see the ego's and the bs).
> some guys can't go into the army, or again because it's a freek freakin country, opt not to.
> yeah the team I play on has rank structure and all that crap. but the team that you guys are showing your interperting that the rest of the airsoft community is like that. that team is just a wee bit right out of it, not welcomed at many things that's for sure.
> ...



I don't understand your post. What are you talking about?


----------



## Yeoman (10 Feb 2006)

I've noticed several people on here (not in just this thread) that bash airsofters.
yet I've not really seen a valid reason of why they are doing the bashing.
the guys on here (and I know they are) are automatically assuming that since they saw the canadian airsoft regiment website, that all teams are like that. they're probably the most right out of it team in the country hands down (even worse then that quick spirt we had on asc with some players from kitchener, mikel I'm sure knows what I'm talking about).
yeah alot of teams use rank, but they're not handing out their own medals (okay some are, but generally no one likes those teams).
now to throw this out here; why do you think that some guys on there are telling you steer clear on here? it's simply because there ain't of lot of privates on here that post and will actually explain what goes on day to day when someone joins up. they join up expecting to do what airsofters can do, day in and day out, and it hardly happens to be like that anymore (I honestly can't say I recall where I've had an ex that was more fun then a day playing airsoft).
maybe that make sense?
make sense in my head, but trying to type this stuff out while you're half in the tank, kinda hard.
Greg


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Feb 2006)

As with many human pursuits, it's the few 'extreme examples' that taint the reputation of all.  All we can ask is that those who have a balanced perspective based on experience share their knowledge and teach others the other side(s) of the issue. And accept that the bias will exist until enlightenment is provided (and in some witll never be dispelled anyway).


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2006)

I think though that the airsoft is a good thing, you won't have (as much) of a problem with kids firing B.B. Guns (With the Metal Ball Bearings) at moving targets a.k.a wildlife


----------



## ChopperHead (10 Feb 2006)

or people


----------



## condor888000 (10 Feb 2006)

Yeah, though the airsoft still hurt. How much damage could one of those bb's do? My dad mentioned he was shot with one by the current irish PM, but never said how much damage was caused......


----------



## ChopperHead (10 Feb 2006)

they dont hurt. I have been shot repeadly by airsoft and it doesnt hurt.

I have also been shot repeadly by BB's. those hurt


----------



## condor888000 (10 Feb 2006)

I've been shot repeatly by airsoft and come away with blood blisters and bruises. As have my friends. And these have not been the good ones that cost several hundred dollars.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Feb 2006)

I guess we're just a bunch of "chairsofters" >


----------



## ouyin2000 (11 Feb 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I guess we're just a bunch of "chairsofters" >


Wouldn't we all be in the Chair Force?


----------



## ChopperHead (11 Feb 2006)

I never said I didnt have any marks. The airsoft definatly left little red dots where they hit me but they didnt hurt just feels like someone pinched you for half a second.

and I have been shot with cheap ones and the expensive ones. my buddy has a mp5 and an uzi which I got pelted from lol


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Feb 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> so you guys tell me what's so wrong with what we do? everyone that plays respects what we're doing, so I don't get that because someone feels like doing something, that you should trounce on them for doing it.
> Greg



There is nothing wrong with what you do.  It's not a "trouncing" it's called "ball breaking" and it is a time honoured manly tradition.  This site must be around 95% alpha males (sorry Che ;D) and we always think we are the best and greatest.  The combat arms all rag on each other, and agree the support arms are lame.  Airforce think we are all tools, and the Navy are into...I dunno, creepy boat stuff.  Everyone jams everyone, because it is a mark of a man to get brewed up by a scathing comment, smile, say "good one" then come back with a better rebuttal.  The whole Airsoft thing seems a bit like a bunch of guys who may take themselves too seriously, but who am I to say?  I don't play.  
Imagine that you are into interpretive dance.  One day you get an opportunity to demonstrate with your "special friend" on Oprah, and you show yourself to be a truly magnificent swanlike gentleman.  You have done your chosen hobby proud and gotten it national exposure.  How could there be a down side?  Of course, you may have to interact with society again, and that is where you may have to field a "few" comments.  No one made you go out there, so you chose to be a lightning rod.  Good luck back at the auto shop.
I don't see it as a respect issue.  Just a "can you take a bit of [rooster]" and not go home crying.


----------



## 1Adam12 (11 Feb 2006)




----------



## winchable (11 Feb 2006)

> This site must be around 95% alpha males (sorry Che ) and we always think we are the best and greatest



Whoa, whoa, whoa how did I get pulled into the gong show? ;D

And what's this business about _thinking_ I'm the best and greatest?


----------



## Danjanou (11 Feb 2006)

Che only think's he's the best and greatest at the Liquor Dome on Student Night Wednesdays. Talk about your Alpha Male in action 8)


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2006)

> The combat arms all rag on each other, and agree the support arms are lame.



Zipperhead, don't forget how us in the support trades think you in the combat arms are a bunch of muscle-bound juice-heads who can't think themselves out of a box! ;D

Yeoman, we're just having a bit of fun. We're not going out in riots and waving signs that say that "all airsofters are losers" or anything like that. The military is a lot like high school...If you can't take being made fun of, you won't make it.


----------



## Slim (11 Feb 2006)

Dumb question...

Isn't Airsoft illegal anyway?


----------



## Danjanou (11 Feb 2006)

Ok now these guys take the whole airsoft/ paintball thing to a new level 

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72246


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok now these guys take the whole airsoft/ paintball thing to a new level



oh....my....dear....Lord.... 

I love the Reggae tank, 6 pictures down


----------



## Slim (11 Feb 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok now these guys take the whole airsoft/ paintball thing to a new level
> 
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72246



That's actually kind of cool


----------



## Danjanou (11 Feb 2006)

As a former blackhatter you're just jealous because they've got more tanks than we do. ;D


----------



## Scott (11 Feb 2006)

Reggae Tank is great, but did anyone happen to notice the "VP" on the car just above it? ;D


----------



## Slim (11 Feb 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> As a former blackhatter you're just jealous because they've got more tanks than we do. ;D



...And quite possibly better as well!


----------



## Taylor187 (11 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> Dumb question...
> 
> Isn't Airsoft illegal anyway?



No.


----------



## MikeL (11 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> Dumb question...
> 
> Isn't Airsoft illegal anyway?




No, but only people who have the proper permits/licenses can import airsoft guns into the country, if they don't Customs seizes it.


Airsoft is in a kind of grey area in Canadian Law, but as of right now it is legal to own airsoft guns,play, etc.



As for airsoft pellets(6mm plastic) hurting, depends where you get shot, how close the shooter was, etc. I've had a pellet hit me on my cheek, just broke some skin an stung for a minute. If it hits bare skin, it'll sting a bit, but if it hits a gloved hand, your arm(an you got a shirt on) your feel it a bit, but thats it.


----------



## cadettrooper (13 Feb 2006)

Hi, I've been playing paintball for about two years now and i have found it is too expensive to play (Purchasing paintballs from a field) so i have been wanting to get into airsoft. i have all the gear already (like combats, webbing, face protection), but i am looking for a good entry-level AEG. i am going on a trip to Seattle this spring break and was going to look for a gun. 

 what my question is, should i purchase it in Seattle or order it from a Canadian retailer? ???


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Feb 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been playing paintball for about two years now and i have found it is too expensive to play (Purchasing paintballs from a field) so i have been wanting to get into airsoft. i have all the gear already (like combats, webbing, face protection), but i am looking for a good entry-level AEG. i am going on a trip to Seattle this spring break and was going to look for a gun.
> 
> what my question is, should i purchase it in Seattle or order it from a Canadian retailer? ???


If you're looking at cost, in the end, airsoft with probably end up costing you more, with upgrades to your weapons/etc.

The best thing is to order from a Canadian retailer, as if your vehicle is searched at the border, and you happen to have a replica firearm in there with no liscence...that could mean big doo-doo for you.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2006)

Bud, you better do some serious checking into this thing before you buy anything.  I'm sure it will be a piece of cake getting one of these things in the States, but so far as I'm concerned, these constitute replica fire arms and are therefore prohibited weapons.  It has been suggested that there are permits for these things, and in truth I have not looked into it.  But you can bet your young arse that if you get pinned at the border with one of these things, you will get brewed up.  
You said you are getting out of paintball because it is too expensive.  One of the Airsofters can correct me, but this thing looks tremendously expensive.  You might want to do some research before you lob a few hundred on a bb gun.


----------



## ChopperHead (13 Feb 2006)

dont buy paint balls from the field. buy them in bulk like the 5000 ball cases.

If there are no fields in your area that will allow you to use your own paintballs then look into buying a membership. you will get a discount on everything.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Feb 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> ...as I'm concerned, these constitute replica fire arms and are therefore prohibited weapons.  It has been suggested that there are permits for these things, and in truth I have not looked into it...



Under Canadian Law, they are not considered "replica firearms" because replica is defined as something that does not shoot. Therefor airsoft is in a grey area right now.

If you try and get one over the border (either through the mail system or in the truck of your vehicle), i'm sure the border guards will think it's a replica/real weapon, and you will get in trouble.

So in conclusion, you don't need a liscence to own or use them, but only if you keep it within our country


----------



## cadettrooper (13 Feb 2006)

thanks for the input you guys, well my friend(who i am going with to Seattle), he has purchased a Crossmann G36 spring rifle in Seattle and brought it over with no problems whatsoever. but i have done some research and found that the specific gun i am looking for is the WELL-CYMA FN P-90, it's a good price ranging from about $29.99-$69.99US. i haven't been able to find a Canadian retailer that carries this brand and model.

so as far as i see my best chance is to purchase it in the states and bring it over undetected. unless anyone knows of a Canadian retailer who carries this gun?


----------



## MikeL (13 Feb 2006)

If the gun sells for $29-60 its gonna be a POS. I've never even heard of that company.
Stick to Tokyo Mauria, Classic Army, G&G an G&P. Best bet is to actually start researching an finding reviews, etc.

Airsoft isn't a cheap sport/hobby to get into, so save your money up an buy something decent.

Also, its illegal to try an sneak airsoft into the country, so if you get caught you will be in ****.


How old are you by the way? Unless you are 18+ don't bother getting into airsoft, since you can't even buy your own guns, an most places won't allow you to play.


----------



## cadettrooper (13 Feb 2006)

i don't necessarily want to "Get into" airsoft, i don't necessarily want to join any team. i just wanted to purchase a gun and play with my other friends who also have guns.  

and in terms of purchasing a Tokyo marui, classic army, or any other "high end" gun, i just looking for a good entry level, some thing to have fun with.  

i don't know why it matters but I'm seventeen ???


----------



## condor888000 (13 Feb 2006)

He said in very plain terms why it matters. I'm even going to be nice and quote the exact part of his post where he said it to eliminate the need for you to scroll back up and look for it.


			
				MikeL said:
			
		

> How old are you by the way? Unless you are 18+ don't bother getting into airsoft, since you can't even buy your own guns, an most places won't allow you to play.



If all you're doing is messing around with friends, you can get some semi-good spring guns at Canadian Tire or Walmart. Both aren't AEG, but have the advantage that you won't run the risk of getting in trouble bringing them across the border.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Feb 2006)

If you just want to go out into the bushes with friends and shoot it up a bit, then the clear Crossmand Brand, Crappy Tire guns are good for that. Just make sure there aren't any random people walking through the woods seeing you guys shooting each other. Even though the guns are clear and come with a red tip on them, the cops will probably come at you with guns drawn.


----------



## q_1966 (13 Feb 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok now these guys take the whole airsoft/ paintball thing to a new level
> 
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72246



Why does the third picture down sort of look like a drill to me


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2006)

Okay, from the Code:

First, here is the black:

 “handgun” means a firearm that is designed, altered or intended to be aimed and fired by the action of one hand, whether or not it has been redesigned or subsequently altered to be aimed and fired by the action of both hands; 

 “imitation firearm” means any thing that imitates a firearm, and includes a replica firearm; 

 “prohibited device” means 

( a) any component or part of a weapon, or any accessory for use with a weapon, that is prescribed to be a prohibited device,

( b) a handgun barrel that is equal to or less than 105 mm in length, but does not include any such handgun barrel that is prescribed, where the handgun barrel is for use in international sporting competitions governed by the rules of the International Shooting Union,

( c) a device or contrivance designed or intended to muffle or stop the sound or report of a firearm,

( d) a cartridge magazine that is prescribed to be a prohibited device, or

*( e) a replica firearm;*

This is the white:

(3) For the purposes of sections 91 to 95, 99 to 101, 103 to 107 and 117.03 of this Act and the provisions of the Firearms Act, the following weapons are deemed not to be firearms:

(a) any antique firearm;

(b) any device that is

(i) designed exclusively for signalling, for notifying of distress, for firing blank cartridges or for firing stud cartridges, explosive-driven rivets or other industrial projectiles, and

(ii) intended by the person in possession of it to be used exclusively for the purpose for which it is designed;

(c) any shooting device that is

(i) designed exclusively for the slaughtering of domestic animals, the tranquillizing of animals or the discharging of projectiles with lines attached to them, and

*(ii) intended by the person in possession of it to be used exclusively for the purpose for which it is designed;* and

( d) any other barrelled weapon, where it is proved that the weapon is not designed or adapted to discharge

(i) a shot, bullet or other projectile at a muzzle velocity exceeding 152.4 m per second or at a muzzle energy exceeding 5.7 Joules, or

(ii) a shot, bullet or other projectile that is designed or adapted to attain a velocity exceeding 152.4 m per second or an energy exceeding 5.7 Joules.

However, realize that these sections DO apply to a prohibited device and are not excluded in the definition:

86. (1) Every person commits an offence who, without lawful excuse, uses, carries, handles, ships, transports or stores a firearm, a prohibited weapon, a restricted weapon,* a prohibited device * or any ammunition or prohibited ammunition in a careless manner or without reasonable precautions for the safety of other persons.

87. (1) Every person commits an offence who, without lawful excuse, points a firearm at another person, whether the firearm is loaded or unloaded.

88. (1) Every person commits an offence who carries or possesses a weapon, an imitation of a weapon, a prohibited device or any ammunition or prohibited ammunition for a purpose dangerous to the public peace or for the purpose of committing an offence.

90. (1) Every person commits an offence who carries a weapon, a prohibited device or any prohibited ammunition concealed, unless the person is authorized under the Firearms Act to carry it concealed.

Black and white make grey.

So in a nutshell, while you are in a game it looks like you can have these things, but they appear to definitely fall under the definition of a prohibited device.  Once the pink teddy is captured, though, you better have those things squared away.  It will only take a few incidents of these things turning up in peoples cars or tucked in their waist bands to have someone take a hard look at them.  Most likely, some Johnny Hardcore will have one of these things at a party, alcohol will be involved and he will end up getting waxed by one of my brothers.  When the average Joe Canadian sees these things on CTV news, they will say "ew, gad, those are too real looking".  Next thing you know, Order in Counsel, good bye pretend guns.  
If this sport was just about tactics and competition, you could have an olive drab cube that shot BB's that could serve the same function.  If you Airsofters are really being honest with yourselves, you will admit that the only reason that you would accumulate kit like this is to "look cool".  Not a problem, until cool gets someone killed.

BTW, the "maybe I'll just sneak it across the border" idea;

104. (1) Every person commits an offence who imports or exports

(a) a firearm, a prohibited weapon, a restricted weapon, a prohibited device or any prohibited ammunition, or

(b) any component or part designed exclusively for use in the manufacture of or assembly into an automatic firearm,

otherwise than under the authority of the Firearms Act or any other Act of Parliament or any regulations made under an Act of Parliament.

Punishment
 (2) Every person who commits an offence under subsection (1)

(a) is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years

Plus a free colon exam from WR to boot.  (he has big hands with horrid sausage fingers, not pretty)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> Why does the third picture down sort of look like a drill to me



I think that narrow metal end is a plug end for a pneumatic hose.  You probably need a pretty big tank to charge up a tube as big as an M-72, and maybe it even hooks up to a gas powered air generator.


----------



## GO!!! (14 Feb 2006)

now there's an idea!

A pneumatic airsoft anti tank round (also known as a golf ball)

The Mk II upgrade includes a 5hp air compressor and a supply of concrete filled volleyballs.

I will market them as "compliance assured" airsoft products.  >

Nothing adds to the fun like realism - right?


----------



## Danjanou (14 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> now there's an idea!
> 
> A pneumatic airsoft anti tank round (also known as a golf ball)
> 
> ...



Just remember the Hague Airsoft Convention prohibits the use of golfball munitions against enemy personnel. Such rounds may only be fired at vehicles and equipment. Equipment of course including belts, buttons etc. ;D


----------



## DG-41 (14 Feb 2006)

> ( d) any other barrelled weapon, where it is proved that the weapon is not designed or adapted to discharge
> 
> (i) a shot, bullet or other projectile at a muzzle velocity exceeding 152.4 m per second or at a muzzle energy exceeding 5.7 Joules, or
> 
> (ii) a shot, bullet or other projectile that is designed or adapted to attain a velocity exceeding 152.4 m per second or an energy exceeding 5.7 Joules.



I think this is the part that makes it white.

At the end of the day, an airsoft gun is a pellet gun, a close cousin to the Daisy or Crosman BB gun. It shoots plastic instead of lead (of similar diameter) , and the muzzle velocity is well below 153 m/s, so it should have no problem meeting the velocity and energy limits. And "real" Crosman BB/pellet guns are often designed to resemble large-bore firearms (although not to the obsessive level of detail that the airsoft stuff does) and are still legal.

Where an airsofter can expect problems, I suspect, is that level of detail obscures the fact that the device is really a low-energy pellet gun. It is going to take some close examination for an offiicer to determine its true function, and there is the possibility that the officer will mistake it for either the real thing or a proscribed replica and act accordingly.

I also suspect that if an officer has been scared by his initial assessment of what the airsoft gun really is (imagine a traffic stop with your airsoft AK-47 sitting next to you in the car) that the officer is not going to be kindly disposed towards you and your hyper-realistic toy.



> BTW, the "maybe I'll just sneak it across the border" idea;
> 
> 104. (1) Every person commits an offence who imports or exports
> 
> ...



Given that (at least to my non-legally-binding opinion) these things don't meet the definition of "firearm", due to muzzle velocity/energy limits, this shouldn't apply - although there is bound to be much excitement and distress until this can be determined by the officer on the scene - part of which could very well lead to: 



> Plus a free colon exam from WR to boot.  (he has big hands with horrid sausage fingers, not pretty)



****SHUDDER*****

Oooo.... thanks for that mental image. That'll be with me for DAYS. 

DG


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Feb 2006)

They dont qualify as firearms, but by virtue of their authenticity, they appear to be prohibited devices.  The firing capability and muzzle velocity are all for qualifying as a firearm.  The addition of replica firearms to the prohibited list is fairly new.  
And you are right, DG, we probably will not spend ANY amount of time determining if the gun is real or not until the person with it is in custody ( .40 cal body piercings optional, but free).


----------



## DG-41 (14 Feb 2006)

My understanding on the "replica" thing is that in order to qualify as a replica, it cannot shoot anything.

EG

a) "looks like a real firearm, cannot shoot" == REPLICA FIREARM and thus prohibited.
b) "looks like a real firearm, shoots, muzzle velocity/energy in excess of 153 m/s and/or 7J" == FIREARM and subject to firearms laws
c)  "looks like a real firearm, shoots, muzzle velocity/energy less than 153 m/s and 7J" == NOT A FIREARM, NOT A REPLICA and thus legal

At least, that's the way I read the code. Have you got the citation that defines "replica firearm"?

But yeah, independant of the letter of the law "looks like miliary weapon" == SCARED COP OR CUSTOMS AGENT and that's never a good thing.

DG


----------



## MikeL (14 Feb 2006)

Like I said before, airsoft is in a grey area of Canadian Law, but at the present time it is perfectly legal. 

Smart people carry their airsoft guns in a case in their trunk, when they go to an from games; an don't go around showing them off on the street, etc. But there are some idiots, who buy these guns than shoot people from their apartment or from their car, etc. For the most part, these are isolated incidents, an aren't caused(AFAIK) by actuall airsoft players, just dumb people who think it'll be fun to buy a airsoft pistol an try to scare people, etc 



Oh, an going off into the woods/park to go an run around shooting each other with airsoft/bb gun.. smart... you want people to call the cops on you? An take the risk of being shot? Its happened before, some kids were playing in a park an sh*t, someone thought they were real an called the cops, SWAT showed up...


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Feb 2006)

guys, just use some common sense here.....

if youre running around with something that looks 99.9% like the real thing, its not going to matter if it falls through some legal loophole...

ask a simple question, do you really want to be dead right? and if you think the Cop is going to hesitate, uh uh.... you point that thing at him, and a beating a charge of "pointing a firearm" is going to be the least of your worries.... Treating Multiple gunshot wounds to your center of body mass on the other hand may be a priority.....

Just be smart.

Anyone remember that song "I fought the Law and the Law won" ? 
my advice, Pick your Fight, this isnt one you'll win.

regards
    Josh


----------



## Sig_Des (15 Feb 2006)

cuz I'll bet you the first thing that crosses zipperhead_cop and his brethren's minds when they see a guy dressed in camouflage combat clothes running around in the dark with an airsoft gun (which is marketed as being as close to the real thing as possible) is

"Hmm, you know, maybe that's not a real gun at all...maybe I should just keep my weapon in my holster, in case it's a fake, cuz I wouldn't want to take that chance"   :

If I was in that situation, and I see a guy with what very much looks like an AK, has it up to his shoulder like an AK, and has what looks like the business end of an AK pointed at me or someone else, You're God****ed right I'm gonna put rounds in the center of that mass.

You wanna play airsoft? That's cool...waste your money...better than smoke and drink (which I prefer myself, but meh). Enjoy yourself, shoot your friends, I don't care, but do it in a set and safe area (IE, not the local community park at night). Transport your guns as if they were actual weapons (just saves you some grief). And for ****s sake, just be smart about it.


----------



## MikeL (15 Feb 2006)

Most airsoft fields are in paintball fields, or in private fields an the police know about all of them. An they are fenced off, etc so no one accidently stumbles in. Theres never been any problems by this, an everyone brings their airsoft gun's in locked container or something an only bring it out once they are about to go into the field.

Like I said before, its only a small minority of people who are stupid enough to play in public areas or **** around in a city.


----------



## Inspir (21 Jun 2006)

Couldn't resist  ;D

Found these "hardcore special airsoft forces" movies last night. Very interesting sport, looks like a load of fun.

"Box Truck Down" Movie - Part 1
http://www.ourmedia.org/node/19780

"Box Truck Down" Movie - Part 2
http://www.ourmedia.org/node/7655

My brother had an airsoft MP5 when he was 17. When my father found out he cut the gun into two. His reasoning? He is a cop and he said that if was on patrol and he saw someone (kid or no) on the street with this thing he would most likely shot him. 

I might check this out? I'm sure I have $3000 kicking around


----------

